# Spam



## Ice fyre (Nov 12, 2008)

This article explains how those russian pill adverts work, and why we are still at risk from them.

BBC NEWS | Technology | Study shows how spammers cash in

But it does point out that there could be hope.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, the irony! (For when it's removed -- there was a spam post here )


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 18, 2008)

Are we _really_ meant to believe that there's an assistant professor called Stefan Savage, Ice? (It sounds like the sort of name a private detective might have in a pulp thriller.)


Some of us are not _that_ gullible, you know.


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 18, 2008)

Brilliant a spam on an anti spam thread! Classic! Oooo just leave it in Hoopy looks great. What on earth is it for?


----------



## Lobolover (Dec 18, 2008)

I say.............who would click one of those things?


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 18, 2008)

No me! I'm just amazed people still do! 

How did they get a link in anyway they only have three posts!

Amazing, people still fall the oldest cons I suppose.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 18, 2008)

The tech forum, being relatively new, hasn't got the same anti-spam set up as the rest. Links can creep through here. Anywhere else and they just get sent for moderation.

I always find it rather ironic when spam is posted in this particular thread.


----------



## Lobolover (Dec 18, 2008)

The set up,however,is noted to eat up even normal members' posts at times.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 18, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> I say.............who would click one of those things?



About every second month I see a BBC or local news story about a pensioner who has fallen foul of a Nigeria scam. With those, the fundamental problem ISTM is that the elder generation aren't used to the concept of people actually lying to them. If they get an email addressed to them it is genuinely to them, only to them, personally to them, and 100% true. They just can't conceive that such an email may not be anything but what it purports to be.


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 18, 2008)

PTeppic said:


> About every second month I see a BBC or local news story about a pensioner who has fallen foul of a Nigeria scam. With those, the fundamental problem ISTM is that the elder generation aren't used to the concept of people actually lying to them. If they get an email addressed to them it is genuinely to them, only to them, personally to them, and 100% true. They just can't conceive that such an email may not be anything but what it purports to be.



They'd probably also claim they've never given their e-mail addy to anyone but close friends, then turn around and admit to having a) ordered things off the internet and b) gotten e-mails forwarded to them from friends w/o the headers taken off.  (Both of which are good ways to get spammed forever.)


----------



## mosaix (Dec 18, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> I say.............who would click one of those things?



They're not all that dumb. I bet there are less people who order that kind of stuff than people who believe we never landed on the moon.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 18, 2008)

PTeppic said:


> About every second month I see a BBC or local news story about a pensioner who has fallen foul of a Nigeria scam. With those, the fundamental problem ISTM is that the elder generation aren't used to the concept of people actually lying to them. If they get an email addressed to them it is genuinely to them, only to them, personally to them, and 100% true. They just can't conceive that such an email may not be anything but what it purports to be.



Ahem... And just who do you mean by the '_elder generation_'?


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 19, 2008)

Those who are in a constant state of under-the-weatherness due to over consumption of elderberry wine/liqueur, perhaps?


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 19, 2008)

mosaix said:


> Ahem... And just who do you mean by the '_elder generation_'?



I can't even justify the suggestion: it's a statistical sample of 100% presented by the media, as seen by me, all were 50s or older. Many much older.

Two examples from the BBC website. I've seen others on their local TV reports:

BBC NEWS | England | Hereford/Worcs | Man stung by £78,000 e-mail scam
BBC NEWS | Wales | OAP loses £16,000 in e-mail scam


Then again, I've just had about the fourth hoax virus email in a year from the same person. I've told them in simple terms every time what it is, using web-references to "prove" what I'm saying. And still I get "life is beautiful" today... six years old and still doing the rounds.


----------

